# Leni Klum walks the Runway at the Leni Klum X ABOUT YOU Show during the Fashion Week Autumn/Winter 21 at Kraftwerk in Berlin - Sept. 12, 2021 (6x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Apr. 2022)

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Apr. 2022)

Die hat aber auch ein paar Möpse 

:thx:


----------



## hma02 (30 Apr. 2022)

Nur etwas klein geraten. Die Leni, nicht die Möpse.


----------



## king2805 (8 Mai 2022)

Danke für Leni


----------



## rsoegel (8 Juni 2022)

Schick! Danke für Leni…


----------



## tk99 (8 Juni 2022)

Die Leni hat echt schöne große Moppen!!!


----------



## ginko (15 Juni 2022)

ja echt Wahnsinn, de Möppelkes :-D


----------



## bigberger (16 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für Leni!


----------



## Star.let (16 Juni 2022)

Ja hoffentlich wird sie da noch mutiger und Freizügiger


----------



## orange (16 Juni 2022)

dankeschön


----------



## Spok007 (18 Juni 2022)

Danke für Leni.
Ich hoffe mal, dass sie genauso freizügig wird, wie Heidi, dann haben wir noch viel Spaß


----------



## tarker (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## birdmbo (3 Juli 2022)

Oh, schön anzusehen!


----------



## Fernando (13 Juli 2022)

Schön wie ihre Mutter


----------



## Randolf (14 Juli 2022)

unglaublich diese ....


----------



## Oberschwabe (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## CamiCaze (25 Dez. 2022)

Leni ist immer ein Blick (oder zwei) wert.


----------

